# Maximizing training benefit w/ power?



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

So, here's my situation, I'm 26yrs old, generally an "A" or better pace rider, who thus far haven't really followed any structured training program. For the next year or so, due to my job (residency) the time I can train will be somewhat diminished. I really don't want to lose my speed or fitness over the next year and was wondering if training with power would be benficial for me. I guess, I'm wondering would it help me to better utilize the time I will have to train - better? Competitive Cyclist's Powertap Comp deal looks really tempting. 

I'm a total power newb, so let me have it. I want to learn!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it can help maximize training time benefits if used properly. Learning to properly use it, evaluate the data and then implement what you learn in training can be time consuming though especially at first. A coach would help reduce that workload to a minimum and leave you just needing to do the work as prescribed, get them the data and free you from most of the analysis and implementation while you're busy.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Powermeters are even better for people with limited time.

My advice, however, is to spend a few extra dollars and _not_ get the "comp" model. Even a used model would be a better option.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> Powermeters are even better for people with limited time.
> 
> My advice, however, is to spend a few extra dollars and _not_ get the "comp" model. Even a used model would be a better option.


Go on...I'm listening...

What's the matter with the "comp"? Isn't it just basically the same as the higher end models but wired v. wireless? Steel axle vs. Ti or alloy? Fill me in.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It's actually the same as the old models, not the new ones. Saris is basically trying to clear its stock of old and returned models. Don't expect it to be around for too much longer, as the wireless is basically as cheap for them to produce as the wired.

Being based in Madison, I get to talk to a lot of different people who work at Saris. They "like to pretend the Comp doesn't exist." That was a good enough excuse for me.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

The most important thing is the quality of the data and reliability. I don't see the newer and or more expensive models as provided better data or improving reliability.

My wired PTs are going into their 5th season and still going strong and still within spec.... 

It is a reasonable argument that some models may be cut out of the service support loop at some stage. But if it lasts the warranty period, well I think you'll continue to get good value from one.

But back to OP, yes using a PM will help you focus your limited time efficiently. It still comes back to doing the training but the meter can really help make sense of progress and can really make following a good plan much easier. Makes time on indoor trainer better.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Well basically I could only afford a PM if I went with the Powertap comp special from competitive cyclist. I know Saris has great customer service, so I figure if it craps out and they don't have replacement parts anymore, maybe they would upgrade it at that time? Then again, from reading reviews (like the above poster) it seems like plenty of them have gone the distance without incident. I don't really mind wired v. wireless if that's really the main drawback. 

Any good resources for training guides to use with a PM? I'd probably (definitely) be on my own, I don't think I "need" a coach or can justify one for the kind of riding I do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

TACSTS said:


> Well basically I could only afford a PM if I went with the Powertap comp special from competitive cyclist. I know Saris has great customer service, so I figure if it craps out and they don't have replacement parts anymore, maybe they would upgrade it at that time? Then again, from reading reviews (like the above poster) it seems like plenty of them have gone the distance without incident. I don't really mind wired v. wireless if that's really the main drawback.
> 
> Any good resources for training guides to use with a PM? I'd probably (definitely) be on my own, I don't think I "need" a coach or can justify one for the kind of riding I do.



Training and Racing with a powermeter by Coggan and Allen.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> The most important thing is the quality of the data and reliability. I don't see the newer and or more expensive models as provided better data or improving reliability.
> 
> My wired PTs are going into their 5th season and still going strong and still within spec....
> 
> ...


Maybe I should have been more clear. I own a 2007 powertap SL, which is the wired version. Got it for cheaper than the new Comp that is out. It has never needed service outside of a new battery. If you have a reliable one, there is nothing to worry about.

However, you should be able to pick up a used 2009 wireless PT for the same cost (or less) than the Comp. It'll probably be more supported in the future with upgrades/etc. Eg, the new Joule computer may not work with any wired version, just like the Garmin Edge 705 does not work with any wired version.

Going on what Alex said, the PM keeps you honest. If you have a 2hr SST ride at 240w, the PM will force you to do the workout. If you are using HR or PE, there is little chance you will hit the target workload that you are prescribed. Motivation and other factors (even in outdoor rides) make it hard to hit the numbers you can do with a PM.


----------

